# Intrinsically safe headlight.



## jhellwig (Dec 8, 2008)

I am new to this whole flashlight thing you all have going here so bear with me.

I currently have one of those cheapo energizer 6 led head lights on my hard hat at work and it works ok as long as I keep fresh batteries in it(not a problem since work provides batteries). Lot of guys around work have gotten them in the last year. One guy was telling me the other day that when he was in a restricted area the other day that one of the customers were questioning weather the headlights were explosion proof. I know they are not. There are some pelecan headlights floating around the plant but they are big and bulky and some are not aimable. 

What I would like to have is something that has a bright flood light, uses normal alkalines, light weight and explosion proof or intrinsicaly safe. From what I have learned on this forum something with regulation would also be nice. Lots of my work involves crawling into dark holes and pipe racks in low light areas and having to read small stamped wrighting on transmitters, working with small wires and such. something that uses 123's or something like that wouldn't be bad but I would prefere to use the batteries they provide.

They do buy good pelecan handheld lights (saberlight 2000 and mitylight 1900) but those are inconvinient most of the time. 


Any sugestions are appreciated.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Intrisicly safe headlight.*

Princeton Tec EOS II headlight. It's available at Brightguy.com for about $50. It is 10 lumens on low and 50 lumens on high. It is regulated and is intrinsically safe. It's Class I Division I rated for explosive environments. It has a somewhat floody squarish beam pattern that is great for work or hiking (The beam lights up a whole trail in front of you, but not the area to the side of a trail.) The beam pattern gives a good balance of spot and flood light. It uses a Rebel l.e.d. that produces neutral to warm white light. It comes with a spare rubber strap to use it on a hard hat (as well as the regular cloth strap) and a stick on velcro pad to mount it on anything else. The regular Rebel EOS headlight is now Class I Division II rated, is $10+ cheaper, and more widely available in case a lower safety rating is acceptable for your situation. The EOS and EOS II headlights take 3AAA batteries whether they are alkaline, lithium, or NiMH (rechargeable).


----------



## Petersen (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Intrisicly safe headlight.*

Either Pelican or streamlight - 3AA HAZ-LO is available in both ATEX and UL..

Class I, Div. 1, Groups A,B,C,D; Class II, Div. 1, Groups E,F,G; Class III, T4, "Classified"​ 
Class I, Div. 1, Groups A,B,C,D; Class II, Div. 1, Groups E,F,G; Class III, T4, "Exia"​ 
II 1G EEx ia IIC 115C (T4); DEMKO 07 ATEX 0613960​ 


Pelican (Peli in Europe) even have a Penlight for ATEX Zone 0,,,, if someone feels the urge for working there..


----------



## Jumi (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Intrisicly safe headlight.*

Petzl Tikka XP ATEX
http://en.petzl.com/petzl/LampesProduits?Produit=559

Works with 3AAA batteries, no regulation
Great built in diffuser.

Juha


----------



## jhellwig (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas.

The eos II looks like the best one. Some of the guys at work have the princeton tech quad lights and like them. 

I do need the class one rating if I am even getting one with an explosion proof rating. I get into areas that have hexane, ethanol, isopar k, ethylene oxide, coal dust, corn dust, itaconic acid dust, and a bunch of other stuff that is nasty.

I need to tell some of the guy to be care full with the m6 pelicans that they cary. Thos going boom might not be good with coal dust.


----------



## Petersen (Dec 10, 2008)

jhellwig said:


> Thanks for the ideas.
> 
> The eos II looks like the best one. Some of the guys at work have the princeton tech quad lights and like them.
> 
> ...


 
If you get into these areas, you need both Class I and Class II Ratings. (Coal dust is Class II group F, and Grain is Class II Group G)
(Ethylene is Class I Group C)

Bettter check with the companies you are visiting,


----------



## jhellwig (Dec 10, 2008)

I am not so worried about class 2 areas simply because most every class 1 rated device is also class 2 rated and nema 4x is acceptable in a class 2 area. Simple water proof devices can always make the nema 4x designation. They just might not be tested for it though.


----------



## toastmiami2 (Feb 14, 2009)

Actually, Class II is Nema 8 NOT Nema 4x


----------



## FoxFury (Feb 15, 2009)

FoxFury has Intrinsically Safe helmet / hard hat lights in the Performance Series. The Tactical model has 24 white LEDs (there's also a Fire model with 20 white / 4 green LEDs). It offers a 45 degree field of vision providing flood lighting.

They run on 4 AAs and are waterproof to 20 ft. They are rated:
UL 913 Class 1 Div 1, Groups A-D, T6
UL 913 Class 1 Div 1, Groups A-D, T6

Both models come with a silicone strap, which allows the light to better adhere to a hard hat.

Performance Intrinsic Tactical:
http://foxfury.com/products/detail.php?id=31


----------



## jobtime (Feb 17, 2009)

at present 6 Leds headlight is available .
i meet some supplyiers in china ,the quality is 6+1 leds,the lumens are very high.but the battery is li-ion battery


----------

